# Hit Me Up



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

As Im sure, 95% of active users already know that the site is shutting down q-q
However I've made too many friends to sit around and weep like a lil b*tch about it. So if ANYONE wants to contact me after the site implodes my contacts are listed before (I swear to God if you spam me I will block you)

Twitter:


			https://twitter.com/celesteesmeray
		


Email:
celesteesmeray@outlook.com

YT:


			https://www.youtube.com/@celesteesmeray
		


Zoom Chat:
Send me a friend invite using the email above 

I look forward to seeing you my friends


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Dec 16, 2022)

Once the forums die, I'll become more active on my YouTube channel 


			https://youtube.com/@FoxytheWolf-alarms


----------

